# baltic birch ply



## mjw

Having some difficulty finding this.The nearest B&Q take £62 for a sheet of ply and after phoning some merchants ,they can get russian birch ply in for me.£31 + vat for 12mm and £42 +vat for 18mm.Are these prices reasonable and are baltic,russian,latvian ply the same grade?

martin.


----------



## Bryan Bennett

First of all Martin a very warm welcome to a great group,Second the price of Baltic birch ply you have quoted is well over the price that I pay.The other plywoods are not has good has the proper baltic ply.I would have to make a couple of calls to see the price that I have paid.Will do that tomorrow and get back to you.

Bryan


----------



## MMUK

£62? :shock: Is that normal B&Q or Tradepoint?

I buy mine from Travis Perkins. I've not bought any birch ply for a couple of months but my last purchase was two sheets of 3/4" for my garage doors. With the dreaded VAT they worked out at £38 per sheet. I do get a good discount though as my average monthly spend over the last couple of years has been around £4k/month.


----------



## mjw

Thanks Bryan,it would be interesting to see what you pay.

MMUK,
that price was normal b&q .The ply was described as temperate hardwood and did look to have good edges.I'll try travis perkins,jewsons tomorrow.
Thanks,

martin


----------



## Baldhead

MMUK":3d9uwpbx said:


> £62? :shock: Is that normal B&Q or Tradepoint?


Tradepoint 18mm birch ply £47.23 (£56.68 inc VAT)
B&Q 18mm temperate hardwood? £62.98.
IMHO tradepoint is as much a rip off as B&Q, I try my very best to not use either.

Baldhead


----------



## ChrisR

Martin.

My last order for best quality Baltic Birch ply was.

1220x2440 (8x4)x 6mm was £24.26 +vat that price with discount for multi sheet order.
1220x2440 (8x4)x 12mm was £33.86 +vat at single sheet price.

This was from a specialist wood/timber supplier, not a DIY shed.

I very much doubt that the ply from B&Q is Baltic Birch, but I could be wrong. 

Welcome to the forum.

Chris R.


----------



## martinka

A single sheet of 6mm BB ply cost me around £32. The Travis Perkins I tried didn't sell it, and didn't seem to have any knowledge of it. When I looked in B&Q in Castleford they had some decent looking 18mm birch for around £64 but nothing said it was BB. When I asked someone he admitted he didn't know, but said it was the only birch ply they sold.


----------



## MMUK

martinka":njc2qski said:


> A single sheet of 6mm BB ply cost me around £32. The Travis Perkins I tried didn't sell it, and didn't seem to have any knowledge of it.




Strange, it's in the TP sheet materials catalogue :roll:


----------



## martinka

MMUK":uvs2webz said:


> martinka":uvs2webz said:
> 
> 
> 
> A single sheet of 6mm BB ply cost me around £32. The Travis Perkins I tried didn't sell it, and didn't seem to have any knowledge of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strange, it's in the TP sheet materials catalogue :roll:
Click to expand...


Maybe the one at Pontefract isn't big enough to stock BB, but if it's in their catalogue they should have been able to order it for me. Maybe the guy behind the counter was having an off day.


----------



## Bryan Bennett

Has promised prices of Birch Plywood,All 1220x2440 I assume that is 8x4 sheets.4 mm £26.50,6 mm £28.25,9 mm £31 00,12 mm £34.25,and 18 mm £44.00 NOT inc VAT.  


Bryan :roll:


----------



## dkaardal

I've ordered from a company off of ebay - it's the same stuff that I know as baltic birch (when you're buying in Canada, that is). The seller ID is farmwoodproducts, and they're not the only ones I've seen selling full sheets, or custom cuts. Shipping is quite reasonable (or included, depending).

The price isn't exactly the cheapest I've seen, but it's not utterly insane like the B&Q's of the world.


----------



## finneyb

Bryan Bennett":2ne6v0zp said:


> Has promised prices of Birch Plywood,All 1220x2440 I assume that is 8x4 sheets.4 mm £26.50,6 mm £28.25,9 mm £31 00,12 mm £34.25,and 18 mm £44.00 NOT inc VAT.
> 
> 
> Bryan :roll:



Bryan,

Can you say where you get BB from - I am at L34 not too far from you

Brian


----------



## oldboy

I have just been quoted £57+ vat per sheet of 18mm BB birch ply by richard russel and by dhh timber.
sounds high to me...trying to find something more affordable.


----------



## MMUK

oldboy":1rg1rz5g said:


> I have just been quoted £57+ vat per sheet of 18mm BB birch ply by richard russel and by dhh timber.
> sounds high to me...trying to find something more affordable.



Try Travis Perkins. I pay £38 a sheet for 3/4"


----------



## oldboy

MMUK":9766w22k said:


> Try Travis Perkins. I pay £38 a sheet for 3/4"



well, just called them in Balham/south london...

the guy on the phone quoted me £95+vat....told him he was out of his mind...he apologised and then quoted me £54.85+vat...

Told him to go to hell :evil: . These people are plain dishonest and would have been happy to fleece me for £95 per sheet. I'd rather pay £58 per sheet to someone honest


----------



## dance

ChrisR":kknxuni7 said:


> This was from a specialist wood/timber supplier, not a DIY shed.



Would you mind saying which one?


----------



## DennisCA

I pay 100€ for 6 sheets, 3x12mm and 3x18mm, BB grade with patches, not cabinet grade, though I am fortunate in that if I want some plywood I just tack on some stuff for me along with a much larger periodic order via my work, so I get to share the discounts from larger order volumes. I have little control over when I will get it though.


----------



## ChrisR

dance":231560be said:


> ChrisR":231560be said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was from a specialist wood/timber supplier, not a DIY shed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you mind saying which one?
Click to expand...


http://www.wood-stock.co.uk

Woodstock are located in Falmouth, Cornwall.

I think they only supply/deliver within the Cornwall area, but it is worth giving them a call, as they are a very helpful company. They may know of a wood yard/supplier in your area, as I think most specialist companies are aware of others in the same trade throughout the country.

Example, I was an industrial electrical engineer mainly working in the Cornwall area, but I knew of many companies/suppliers in the same trade, in other parts of the UK, I could turn to for supplies, if I was working away.

Hope this is of help.

Take care.

Chris R.


----------

